# iChat/Adium connect but cannot send/receive messages



## nvalley (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,

I'm on a MacBook running OS X 10.4.10.

I'm using a Netgear wireless router I bought for cheap, but the problem still persists when I try to use my neighbors open wireless networks.

The problem is this. I can connect to chat clients like iChat/Adium and they work for a couple of minutes, but after that, I cannot send or receive messages. Usually (always with Adium, 90% of the time with iChat), they stay connected, and don't make any indication that my connection has screwed up, but I just can't send or receive any messages. When I do get an error message from iChat it says "An AIM service error occurred. The server message was: Serv:RequestTimeout" and indicates the server did not respond. I'm not sure why it is doing this.

I just moved into my current apartment 3 weeks ago, and for the first two, AIM functioned normally over my router. For the past week or so, this problem has been occurring. My AIM clients can be online for several hours and not indicate that there's a problem, I just can't communicate with anyone. It's really perplexing to me.

Outside of this issue, I haven't experienced any serious web problems, sometimes webpages fail to load, and/or firefox/camino have a hard time loading webpages in tabs, but I'm not overly concerned by that.

Any help will be appreciated. I couldn't find any explanation of this anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

If you have full signal from both wireless networks, you may have an interference issue. Try changing the channel that your router is broadcasting on. Anything from your cordless phone to your microwave could cause interference.


----------



## nvalley (Sep 10, 2007)

Turns out that I had Interference Robustness off. I tried turning that on and switching the router's channel. Hopefully that will work.


----------

